# Short tip knitting needles



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords. 

I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic? 
For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good. 

Any suggestions on where to purchase? I've tried Amazon, Knit Picks, WEBS, ... any ideas ?
Thanks!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Handsome Fibers?


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

curlyq said:


> Handsome Fibers?


Thank you, I just checked. They don't have them.., 

I'm beginning to think they don't even make the sets.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Knit picks has the short tips. I just bought 2 pairs.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

skyequeen said:


> Knit picks has the short tips. I just bought 2 pairs.


I saw those. The needle is right the size, but when you connect them to the cords it's 16". I wanted them to be a 12" after I connected my needles. However, I will call Knitpicks when they open. 
Thanks!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I bought a set at paradise fibres, HiyaHiya sharps


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

curlyq said:


> Handsome Fibers?


I agree; Handsome Fibers is your best bet.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

desireeross said:


> I bought a set at paradise fibres, HiyaHiya sharps


Thank you! I'll go check!! The problem I'm running into is they measure 16" from tip to tip. I'm using a fixed circular needle that measures 12" tip to tip, and I love it. I'd like a set but can't seem to find one.


----------



## Hey You (Aug 1, 2016)

Where did you find your 12" tip to tip needles and are they metal


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

My Kollage needles have long and short tips and many sizes of cords.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The short tips are 2 3/4" and connected to a 9" cable would be 14" long. This would probably not be 'curved'/flexible enough to do any good. You would need to have needle tips that are shaped/curved to be able to knit. IMO Here is an example of the needle tips you would need on that short cable, and I do not believe they are made in interchangeables due to the connecting shaft needing to be longer.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/ChiaoGoo-16-Inch-Red-Line-Circular-Knitting-Needles-9-5.5mm-Multi-Colored/46585064?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=1060&adid=22222222227033928685&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=55465911578&wl4=pla-86394089858&wl5=9011752&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=112550001&wl11=online&wl12=46585064&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Rhonda61 said:


> I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords.
> 
> I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic?
> For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good.
> ...


Denise interchangeable needles are made of resin...not plastic. Don't know about their short tips...but have the original set and loved them. They were the only needles I ever used for years. Once I got "hooked" on knitting socks, I neededsmaller size needles. Denise smallest size needle is US 5....too big for fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

At hhandsome fibers you can get 4 inch IC needles and buy the short cables. They also have bamboo fixed 3 inch tips with 9 and 12 inch cables


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not sure if my info would be of any help....ChiaGoo 4" needles and 14" cable I recently purchased at Gate City Yarns in Greensboro NC. I haven't checked to see if there are shorter cables. The shop has a page on Facebook. The owner is very helpful. If you can't find what you are looking for, give the shop a call maybe she can tell you where you can find them or possibly order them for you. Or contact ChiaGoo directly.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

JTM said:


> Denise interchangeable needles are made of resin...not plastic. Don't know about their short tips...but have the original set and loved them. They were the only needles I ever used for years. Once I got "hooked" on knitting socks, I neededsmaller size needles. Denise smallest size needle is US 5....too big for fingering weight yarn.


I was looking at a picture and they looked plastic so at least now I know they weren't!! If you like yours, I may try a set.
Thank you!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey You said:


> Where did you find your 12" tip to tip needles and are they metal


No, they are bamboo. The needle is about 2 3/4 long and tip to tip measure 12". Perfect for gloves!!!!! I love them! But it would be too expensive to buy all sizes.

I purchased them at a local yarn store. She's looking for a set for me as well, but no luck yet.
I will find the brand name if you'd like.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

kerriwg said:


> I'm not sure if my info would be of any help....ChiaGoo 4" needles and 14" cable I recently purchased at Gate City Yarns in Greensboro NC. I haven't checked to see if there are shorter cables. The shop has a page on Facebook. The owner is very helpful. If you can't find what you are looking for, give the shop a call maybe she can tell you where you can find them or possibly order them for you. Or contact ChiaGoo directly.


Thank you!!! I have a set of ChiaGoo and I do love them. I will check though!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Doesn't sockit2me use 12" for all his socks? Maybe PM him & ask for a recommendation.

ETA: on one of his first posts (http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose-private-message-screen?tusernum=84401), he says he uses Addi 12" circs.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I love my Denise needles.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you! I'll go check!! The problem I'm running into is they measure 16" from tip to tip. I'm using a fixed circular needle that measures 12" tip to tip, and I love it. I'd like a set but can't seem to find one.


Oh I get it. Ok I got my chiagoo 9 and 12 inch from Handsome fibres


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

JTM said:


> Denise interchangeable needles are made of resin...not plastic. Don't know about their short tips...but have the original set and loved them. They were the only needles I ever used for years. Once I got "hooked" on knitting socks, I neededsmaller size needles. Denise smallest size needle is US 5....too big for fingering weight yarn.


I love my denise too.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

The Denise needles are very nice if you like working with that material. They're a good price too and made in the USA.

Handsome Fibers doesn't have the needles you're looking for. ChiaoGoo doesn't make them. You want interchangeables and while they do make super short tips, they don't make cords as short as you want. Hiya Hiya doesn't either. However, you can purchase the sizes in fixed circulars. The only company I know of that makes what you're looking for is DyakCraft. They're called Heavy Metals and are made from stainless steel in the USA. You can get custom length cords to go with the tips so you can make any length circular. The tips are only available in sizes US 0 to US 3. Here's a link:
https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p12/Heavy_Metal%E2%84%A2_Tips.html
You'll want the 1.75 inch tips to make 9 inch or 12 inch circulars. They also make a 3.5 inch tip that's perfect for 16 inch circulars. These are pretty expensive but they are awesome needles because anything DyakCraft makes is awesome!


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

This might work -
https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p15/Cables.html


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a set of Denise interchangables - they are resin. I prefer the Karbonz so if you're intersted i'd be happy to work out a deal with you - please PM me.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

cah said:


> The Denise needles are very nice if you like working with that material. They're a good price too and made in the USA.
> 
> Handsome Fibers doesn't have the needles you're looking for. ChiaoGoo doesn't make them. You want interchangeables and while they do make super short tips, they don't make cords as short as you want. Hiya Hiya doesn't either. However, you can purchase the sizes in fixed circulars. The only company I know of that makes what you're looking for is DyakCraft. They're called Heavy Metals and are made from stainless steel in the USA. You can get custom length cords to go with the tips so you can make any length circular. The tips are only available in sizes US 0 to US 3. Here's a link:
> https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p12/Heavy_Metal%E2%84%A2_Tips.html
> You'll want the 1.75 inch tips to make 9 inch or 12 inch circulars. They also make a 3.5 inch tip that's perfect for 16 inch circulars. These are pretty expensive but they are awesome needles because anything DyakCraft makes is awesome!


I just realized neither ChiaoGoo nor Hiya Hiya make the super short tips that DyakCraft does so DyakCraft is your only real choice for interchangeable tips that will make a 9 or 12 inch needle.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Original-Nova-SPECIAL-Interchangeable-Knitting-Needle-Tips-3.5-inc
I highly recommened these tips.

http://www.handsomefibers.com/Knitters-Pride-Interchangeable-Cords
Their shortest cord makes a 16" but i would go with a 20-24-32-40-47-60" cord and do Magic Loop - so much easier, to me, than struggling with a short tight cord.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

They are excellent I have several sets of their short tips I love them, I also have the addi short tips love them too both are quality and great bargains.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a short tipped needle that I bought for my Addi interchangeable set....not sure if they sell them as a set or not.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My Hiyhiya's have short or longer tips available. I accidentally bought a set of short tips, but they are comfortable to work with... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## mitka (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the Denise shorts. Bought them when they first came out and love them for hats. I just wish they were made in smaller needle sizes for socks. My GD wants a set for Christmas.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> I'm not sure if my info would be of any help....ChiaGoo 4" needles and 14" cable I recently purchased at Gate City Yarns in Greensboro NC. I haven't checked to see if there are shorter cables. The shop has a page on Facebook. The owner is very helpful. If you can't find what you are looking for, give the shop a call maybe she can tell you where you can find them or possibly order them for you. Or contact ChiaGoo directly.


I have a set of ChiaGoo needles with 3 inch tips, but I think the shortest cable makes a 16 inch loop. I do know that recently they came out with a smaller set specifically for sock knitting. I am not sure of the details, but know that several online retailers have them available.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I also like my Denise set. It was the first set I purchased. Did not like that I could not get the smaller size needle tips, however. I have size 5 and up. Since then, I have purchased partial sets of other brands to try and have really liked the Addis. Hope this helps.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you! I'll go check!! The problem I'm running into is they measure 16" from tip to tip. I'm using a fixed circular needle that measures 12" tip to tip, and I love it. I'd like a set but can't seem to find one.


I've been knitting since before there were interchangeable needles, and, to the best of my knowledge, _nobody_ makes interchangeable needles that can be shorter than 16 inches.

The tips on 12 inch needles would have to be _so_ short that you wouldn't be able to knit anything with them on the longer cables. At least _I_ certainly wouldn't! The short tips that can make 16 inch needles are short enough that when I try to knit with them, my hands cramp up.

If you want 12 inch needles, you're going to have to get fixed needles for that.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I got fixed 9" needles and am sure they make 12 & 16. I bought them at Handsome Fiber on sale.
I use the 9" for socks, love them. I have #1, #1.5, and #2.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I've been knitting since before there were interchangeable needles, and, to the best of my knowledge, _nobody_ makes interchangeable needles that can be shorter than 16 inches.


Yes they do! DyakCraft does.
https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p12/Heavy_Metal%E2%84%A2_Tips.html
:sm11:


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

leoanne said:


> My Kollage needles have long and short tips and many sizes of cords.


The Kollage IC's shortest cord makes a 16" needle  They do sell fixed 9" circs tho.


----------



## kcm1223 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have three sets of interchangeables including Denise. The Denise needles are actually fine and the joins don't snag the fiber. I ended up with three sets because the plastic Denise needles tend to not glide very well with yarn that have synthetic fibers, it seems like the plastic is a little bit grabby. My friend who has fibromyalgia only uses the plastic needles because she says they stay warmer in the winter and don't bother her hands as much. The Addy turbo interchangeables are very pricey, and I actually have had more problems with them coming disconnected mid-project than either the Knitters Pride for the Denise needles Hope that's helpful!


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Chaiagoo (sp?) needles are "top dog" in my book! I buy all my knitting needs at HandsomeFibers.com You can't find better service than what they give!!!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I use ChiaoGoo bamboo needles 9 in for my socks. love them.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> Thank you, I just checked. They don't have them..,
> 
> I'm beginning to think they don't even make the sets.


They sure do, look here for 4" and also the fabulous red twist cords!
http://www.handsomefibers.com/Twist-Spin-Tips-Cables-Connectors


----------



## xstitcher55 (Feb 25, 2015)

I also have Denise needles and I like them. A 9" cord plus 2 3" tips is 15" and for me it would be awkward to manage. For small projects like socks I use 2 circulars or magic loop.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

This is just my 2 cents worth, but I would think if the needles are too short you would eventually have problems with the joint to the cable, due to being under constant stress at that area. I have 4" Chiao Goo interchangeable needles that (currently using size US 4), when I'm using them are in constant contact with the outside portion of my palm and have noticed that my lovely Chiao Goo cable has developed a slight bend just below the connection to the needle. Fortunately, it's only a hat and should be done soon. I have broken fixed circulars before in just that area due to the constant bending and stress.

Has anyone run across this?


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't like Denise because of their cables. Love my Hiya hiya because of the tips and the cables. Do you think you would notice that little bit of extra length? I love dealing with Webs and Paradise Fibers. I have had some bad experiences dealing with Knit Picks so I don't buy from them anymore.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

cah said:


> Yes they do! DyakCraft does.
> https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p12/Heavy_Metal%E2%84%A2_Tips.html
> :sm11:


Thanks.

But my question to you is: would you really want to knit with 1-7/8 inch tips on regular size needles?

Personally, unless they're on really short cables like ones that total 12 inches, no. They'd be too short to control easily. If I wanted to use 12 inch needles, I'd buy fixed ones so that I'd never have to knit with tips that short for anything longer than 12 inches.


----------



## dmbt (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the whole set of 4" ChiaoGoos interchangeable needles, have used them for 3 years - and I knit every day of my life, at least 4 hours - I have never had any problems with them becoming unscrewed or bending. I have made probably 50 pairs of socks this year, using my ChiaoGoo dpn and I would never use any other (and I have many sets of all kinds wood and metal) I'm going to get a "roun tuit" soon and list all the needles i don't use for sale. I took my other set of Boye interchangeables to my summer home, and haven't used them once, I ALWAYS bring my ChiaoGoos with me!!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is another option. I have the regular length Royales, and they're quite nice!
http://www.yarn.com/products/knitters-pride-royale-deluxe-special-interchangeable-circular-needle-set


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Check knit picks again. Even call, support is very friendly, they used to sell bluey-green ones, they are 3.5-4 inches longer mg and fit all their cables. I love mine.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought short tips from Knit Picks - love them! I bought the set, and the cables are interchangeable with my set of -- you guessed it -- interchangeables.

Added comment - I bought them in wood.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

what is the purpose of a short tip needle?


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

marimom said:


> what is the purpose of a short tip needle?


Can knit smaller circles, socks, sleeves, baby stuff, etc.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> Check knit picks again. Even call, support is very friendly, they used to sell bluey-green ones, they are 3.5-4 inches longer mg and fit all their cables. I love mine.


Yes, these are the ones I got, too.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

have you looked on eBay i got the metal ones they are great where ever i go i can take them with me they came in a case all different sizes


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I haven't seen 9 and 12 in except for fixed circulars. I hack a set of denise and thought I wouldn't like them but I do. IF you need a thin cable then they aren't the best choice


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I believe another option is to use much longer cables (with short tips for ease,) and do magic loop!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Chiagoo http://www.chiaogoo.com/interchangeable/

There are several sets that have the short cable.

TWIST 4" (10 cm) Tip Sets
Sets include 4″ (10 cm), surgical-grade, stainless steel, lace tips and three cable lengths: 8″ (20 cm), 14″ (35 cm), and 22″ (55 cm) cables to make 16″ (40 cm), 22″ (56 cm), and 30″ (76 cm) circulars.


----------



## Itchyfeet (Sep 3, 2015)

Rhonda61 said:


> I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords.
> 
> I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic?
> For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good.
> ...


I have Denise short tips, and also have a full set of Denise tips plus extra tips in sizes I use most and extra cords. All the tips are made of resin and are extremely durable and comfortable to use. I have never had any trouble with any of them. The short tips are a little more pointed which improves their effectiveness in tight situations. You can purchase cords in many lengths for reasonable prices. I just love my Denise interchangeables.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I love my Denise..and so portable.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband found me the interchangeables I most wanted, Addi short tip lace interchangeables, for at least $50 less than they were sold for at WEBS. He shopped around on the web, I wish I could find the name of the company, somewhere on the west coast. They were so nice too, I ordered a couple extra tips which they sent with no shipping charge.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

I love Denise needles and use them for everything. And you can take them on the plane to knit as they are not considered dangerous. WEBS sells them, Amazon sells them and Knit Picks sells them. I love them so much I bought a second set.


----------



## reeennneee (May 2, 2012)

Oh, yes, forget to say they're made in America and the company will replace them if something happens to them


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

DyakCraft does seem to be the only company that offers interchangeable tips for 9" or 12" sizes, BUT you will end up with a short needle with no bends (or "elbows") that the fixed needles have...which is so important for easy knitting.
I recommend Addi 12" fixed circulars for adult sock knitting because they have those bends, are very smooth, and have perfect points. Hiya Hiya and Chia Goo also have the elbows, but their tips are very sharp.....so it is a matter of choice.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But my question to you is: would you really want to knit with 1-7/8 inch tips on regular size needles?
> 
> Personally, unless they're on really short cables like ones that total 12 inches, no. They'd be too short to control easily. If I wanted to use 12 inch needles, I'd buy fixed ones so that I'd never have to knit with tips that short for anything longer than 12 inches.


I don't use 9 or 12 inch circs at all, whether fixed or interchangeable. The tips are too short for my liking. The Heavy Metals from DyakCraft are very popular with magic loop sock knitters so they took it to the next level and made tiny short tips for 9 or 12 inch circular sock knitters. I have to hand it to them, nobody else had done it before. I doubt they're as popular as the 3.5 or 5 inch tips but there must be some kind of a market for them or they wouldn't have put up the capital to design and produce them.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

soneka said:


> I bought short tips from Knit Picks - love them! I bought the set, and the cables are interchangeable with my set of -- you guessed it -- interchangeables.
> 
> Added comment - I bought them in wood.


That's what I'm wondering. I started looking at that set last night. I have an interchangeable knitters pride cord that is 8" . I'm wondering if it would fit with those needles? I called Knit Picks, and they told me they wouldn't know as they didn't sell Knitters Pride. ( I should have known not to ask about someone else' msde)

Do you know if it would work?


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

cah said:


> Yes they do! DyakCraft does.
> https://www.dyakcraft.com/store/p12/Heavy_Metal%E2%84%A2_Tips.html
> :sm11:


I saw those, but again I'm wanting sizes 6 and up. These only come up to a size 3...

I'm afraid I'm looking for something that doesn't exist.. :sm03:

Thank you for your reply


----------



## barblb (Aug 19, 2011)

I have the large set of Denise Interchangables and have been using nothing else for the past two years. I absolutely love them. I ordered the short set and haven't used them yet, but they are there when I need them. I very seldom use regular needles anymore. I have to switch to double points for necklines on sweaters when I need to. I ordered my sets online. I once had a problem with one not locking and called them about it. They sent a replacement out right away, and didn't even want to see the faulty one.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I found some!!!! I found some!!!! ( Happy dance????????????) !!!

I had to go in around way so I'm praying I'm not celebrating too soon!! I bought 2 Knitters Pride 8" cables, and then the set of Knit Picks 
Interchangeable Caspian shorts Needle Set. Needle size 2.75 each long. 
I finally found out they apparently will fit. So we shall see!!!! 

Thank you all for your responses! 
Rhonda


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I agree reeennneee. I bought denise last year to take on plane and they didn't take them


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> I found some!!!! I found some!!!! ( Happy dance????????????) !!!
> 
> I had to go in around way so I'm praying I'm not celebrating too soon!! I bought 2 Knitters Pride 8" cables, and then the set of Knit Picks
> Interchangeable Caspian shorts Needle Set. Needle size 2.75 each long.
> ...


Happy to hear that your search paid off. If, by chance, these don't work, there is a company making hexagonal needles fixed and interchangeable. They are pricey but will make just what you want/need. There is a choice of woods. I have purchased a couple of items and am quite happy with them. IndianLakeArtisans.com is the on line address. Phone # 248-648-1218 located in Rochester, MI. I'm not really complaining but isn't it annoying to have to go to several different companies to get what you need? :sm26:


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thank you!!! If these don't work, I'll give the company you suggested a call. 
You know a person shouldn't get this excited over new needles!!! ????????


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Guess what? I am kind of nuts over new and special knitting needles. :sm02:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

nonak said:


> I have a set of Denise interchangables - they are resin. I prefer the Karbonz so if you're intersted i'd be happy to work out a deal with you - please PM me.


Resin is plastic. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-plastic-resin.htm


----------



## pinkllamalinda (Dec 17, 2011)

I love my colorful wood ones from Knit Picks!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

pinkllamalinda said:


> I love my colorful wood ones from Knit Picks!


These that I'm getting are a green tie dyed looking tip. I also got 10% off the needle sets!! So that's always good.. :sm01:


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Addi has short needles with interchangeable cords.You can buy the tips and the cords to do a 16" circular.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Does the last paragraph answer your question? I'd still wonder if your shorter cable would fit though. Hope this is helpful.



Rhonda61 said:


> That's what I'm wondering. I started looking at that set last night. I have an interchangeable knitters pride cord that is 8" . I'm wondering if it would fit with those needles? I called Knit Picks, and they told me they wouldn't know as they didn't sell Knitters Pride. ( I should have known not to ask about someone else' msde)
> 
> Do you know if it would work?


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Knitter's Pride has 4" tips on their wooden Symphonie Interchangable cubics and can get various lengths of cables. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords.
> 
> I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic?
> For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good.
> ...


Denise sets are precision made, they click together instead of screw so they don't come apart when knitting. This is the only interchangeable set I own--they are known as the "airplane" needles because they don't set off metal detectors and can be packed with your carry-on. Why is this my only set? because when I travel I do like the choice of needles, these in particular, and I do use them at home as well. (Because of the click attachment the smallest size is 4) Unless you knit all kinds of projects from fine lace to extra bulky, why pay for a whole set when you use only a few sizes. Knit-pics sells their interchangeables in metal, wood and clear plastic separately (may not have plastic anymore?). The tips and cables sold individually so you can purchase just what you use. I have both the metal and clear plastic. Plus they almost always have some kind of sale going: http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Interchangeable_Circular_Knitting_Needles__L300312.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

IndigoSpinner said:


> I've been knitting since before there were interchangeable needles, and, to the best of my knowledge, _nobody_ makes interchangeable needles that can be shorter than 16 inches.
> 
> The tips on 12 inch needles would have to be _so_ short that you wouldn't be able to knit anything with them on the longer cables. At least _I_ certainly wouldn't! The short tips that can make 16 inch needles are short enough that when I try to knit with them, my hands cramp up.
> 
> If you want 12 inch needles, you're going to have to get fixed needles for that.


However, you can now find short tips on cables that are bent and you can indeed knit socks with them--just recently purchased a pair of Addi's on ebay--dpns are no fun in public and the long circular is okay and two circulars too fiddling but our sock champion, Sockit2me (look for his posts on sock knitting), recommends these new short bent tips and short cable for very fast knitting. (Just when you think you know it all, there's always something new that comes out--love it!)


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

I have never seen a set for those size cables with short tip needles. Would be nice.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I purchased mine from Webs. They are wood.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have never seen an interchangeable set with those cord sizes. I would suggest buying fixed needles in sizes you need most, or the less expensive way would be to buy sets of bamboo interchangeable needles in each of those cord sizes.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

Rhonda61 said:


> I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords.
> 
> I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic?
> For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good.
> ...


I have a set of the Denise interchangeable short tip knitting needles. I am currently using them in a project. They are very good & reliable.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Rhonda61 said:


> I found some!!!! I found some!!!! ( Happy dance????????????) !!!
> 
> I had to go in around way so I'm praying I'm not celebrating too soon!! I bought 2 Knitters Pride 8" cables, and then the set of Knit Picks
> Interchangeable Caspian shorts Needle Set. Needle size 2.75 each long.
> ...


Please update us when you receive them

:sm02:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing how it all works out (as I have the Knit Picks set on the way.)


----------



## pattye (Sep 28, 2011)

I, too, like my Denise needles--nothing wrong with them, and the cords have always stayed attached (without unscrewing, as some do).


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

cainchar said:


> Looking forward to hearing how it all works out (as I have the Knit Picks set on the way.)


I'll be happy to let you know how it works!! ???? It's supposed to be here Tuesday. I'm impressed at how quickly Knitpicks ships. ( I'm so excited! ) ????????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nanamel14 said:


> Please update us when you receive them
> 
> :sm02:


I'll be happy to let you all know as soon as I get them. ????


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok here is proof, I have 9" (total length) HiyaHiya
And the second picture is WEBS yarn.com Clover Takumi 9"


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

GloryP said:


> Ok here is proof, I have 9" (total length) HiyaHiya
> And the second phone is WEBS yarn.com Clover Takumi 9"


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

cah said:


> I just realized neither ChiaoGoo nor Hiya Hiya make the super short tips that DyakCraft does so DyakCraft is your only real choice for interchangeable tips that will make a 9 or 12 inch needle.


HiyaHiya does have both 9" and 12" needles, they are fixed knitting needles, though. Also, Addi has an 8" cable.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a fixed 9" size 5 in the knitters pride dreamz But it really measures a little over 9 1/2 total length


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Try here. I use the bamboo needles and they have worked well.
http://www.patchworkfrog.com

http://www.patchworkfrog.com/kaneedles-accessories.html


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Oooooops, didn't see you wanted inchangeable ones! But I really do like my HiyaHiyas


----------



## poppysnr (Aug 12, 2011)

I got some Kinki Amibari short tips and short cables. I don't know where you would get them from. The firm I got mine from has folded.


----------



## poppysnr (Aug 12, 2011)

I got some Kinki Amibari short tips and short cables. I don't know where you would get them from. The firm I got mine from has folded.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

poppysnr said:


> I got some Kinki Amibari short tips and short cables. I don't know where you would get them from. The firm I got mine from has folded.


Thank you!!! I finally found some at Knit Picks . They will be here Tuesday. I will let you all know how I like them!


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

What sets at Knit Picks have 9" circs?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

GloryP said:


> What sets at Knit Picks have 9" circs?


Knit Picks doesn't have 9-inch circulars, to my knowledge.

She's buying the short Caspian tips, which their information says are 2-3/4 inches long, and cables that Knitter's Pride makes to make 16 inch needles with their tips. I couldn't find any info that says how long their short tips are, but they do say the cable is 8 inches long.

If all that information is correct, the needles should come out to 13-1/2 inches.

Some manufacturers only count the actual cable length, not the connection length, so, if Knitter's Pride does that, she might wind up with 14-3/4 inch needles instead of the 13-3/4 she expects. We'll have to wait and see if they live up to her expectation. And if it's possible to knit with them or if the cable is too short.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Knit Picks doesn't have 9-inch circulars, to my knowledge.
> 
> She's buying the short Caspian tips, which their information says are 2-3/4 inches long, and cables that Knitter's Pride makes to make 16 inch needles with their tips. I couldn't find any info that says how long their short tips are, but they do say the cable is 8 inches long.
> 
> ...


Oh Absolutely!!! I have no idea if they will work, until I get them! ????
The Caspian Shorts say the tips are 2 3/4 long 
And I purchased 2 8" cables ( I think I said that in a previous post) so I am just hoping it will be 13 1/2. But even so, I will be able to use them for my hats!! I have read some wonderful reviews!! I'll let everyone know. ????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

IndigoSpinner said:


> Knit Picks doesn't have 9-inch circulars, to my knowledge.
> 
> She's buying the short Caspian tips, which their information says are 2-3/4 inches long, and cables that Knitter's Pride makes to make 16 inch needles with their tips. I couldn't find any info that says how long their short tips are, but they do say the cable is 8 inches long.
> 
> ...


I received my short tips today. After attaching them to the 8" Knitters pride cable they do measure closer to the 14". They are a bit shorter than what I am currently working with but all in all, I'm very pleased!!!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

I bought a set Denise to go and love them, very easy to use. I will be getting a set of their short tips soon.


Rhonda61 said:


> I was looking at a picture and they looked plastic so at least now I know they weren't!! If you like yours, I may try a set.
> Thank you!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I would like to purchase a set of the interchangeable short tip knitting needles, with the 9", 12" and 16" cords.
> 
> I'm running into an issue trying to find them though. I found a set of just what I wanted, but they are Denise Brand and they are plastic?
> For the money, they just don't look like they'd would be very good.
> ...


Check out the Karbonz short tip interchangeable needles at Knit Picks. They are my favorite. There is also a 12 inch cord, though I use the 16 for little stuff.


----------



## crochetthreads (Apr 5, 2013)

These are new from Handsome Fibers as a set, I had the same problem and had to buy Chiaogoo fixed 9" & 12" circs to get what I needed for my project. This set only has tips 0 - 3 so if you need sizes bigger than that it would most likely have to be fixed circs bought separate.

https://www.handsomefibers.com/ChiaoGoo-TWIST-Shorties-Red-Lace-Interchangeable-Knitting-Set

Good Luck


----------

